# The soap opera in Quincy continues



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

*Quincy detective bounced back to a beat; Cop's reassignment not retaliation for public disloyalty, chief says*

_By JOHN P. KELLY
The Patriot Ledger_

QUINCY - The city's longest-serving police patrolman, who last week led a standing police ovation in support of the ouster of embattled Chief Robert Crowley, has been abruptly dismissed from the department's detective unit.......

http://patriotledger.com/articles/2007/03/08/news/news04.txt


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> Crowley yesterday insisted that Curtis' reassignment was ''absolutely not'' related to his actions at the meeting. He declined further explanation, saying it was a personnel decision.


Either Crowley is the worlds worst liar (by far) or that is one hell of a coincidence. Transferring a 34 year veteran officer, with 22 years in the DB and an attorney out of his assignment a week after the city council meeting about PD issues where he showed support for his fellow officers. Absolutely disgusting. Hope things get better for QPD soon and they show the Chief the door.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Quincy police union prez: Chief must go; In blog, belittles city's top cop as 'completely out of control'*

_By DENNIS TATZ
The Patriot Ledger_
QUINCY - The president of the police patrolmen's union is calling for Police Chief Robert Crowley to be fired.

Bruce Tait used his blog on the Quincy Police Patrol Officers' Association Web site yesterday to belittle Crowley, who is in his third year as chief.

''Chief Lyin' King has locked himself in the bridge, and is going down with the ship,'' Tait wrote.

He said the chief was making an obscene gesture at the city council ''as his ship starts its final plunge to the ocean floor.''

In a telephone interview, Tait said the last straw was Crowley's decision to ignore a city council vote to have 13 cruisers available around the clock to respond to crimes.

''He is completely out of control,'' Tait said. ''It's time for him to go, not only for the safety of police officers, but for the citizens of Quincy.''

On his blog, Tait said Crowley had fewer than 13 cruisers patrolling the city for at least three shifts last week.

''Enough is enough,'' Tait wrote. ''I'm calling on Mayor Phelan to immediately terminate the employment of Robert Crowley as police chief.

Talks with Phelan about department problems have gone nowhere, Tait said.

''We get nothing but lip service,'' he said.

Tait said Thomas Koch, who is running against Phelan in the November election, received a warm reception recently at a union meeting.

''We will keep hammering away at the chief and the mayor doing nothing,'' Tait said. ''We will make it clear to the voters that the mayor doesn't care about public safety.''

Neither Crowley nor Phelan could be reached for comment.

During a city council subcommittee meeting last month, Tait called the chief ''a liar'' and accused him of leaving the city's streets inadequately patrolled.

Crowley told the council's public safety committee that many of the union's complaints were ''trash'' and denied there was low morale in the department.

The union overwhelmingly approved a no-confidence vote in the chief last fall.

Tait's blog also said the chief treated himself to a $28,000 fully-loaded Ford Explorer while officers were ''driving literal death traps to respond to 911 calls.''

He said the department's communication equipment was unreliable.

''Only our relentless criticism and a federal grant solved that problem,'' he said on his blog.

Tait also criticized Crowley for turning to the FBI to investigate allegations that officers mistreated an Asian activist group.

Information From: http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2007/03/12/news/news08.txt


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

What a douche....sounds like the chief is driving his suicide truck into a brick wall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

That union president sounds like a real stand up guy.......... LOL. Good luck QPD.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Jesus that guy is a complete ass!!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

SOT said:


> Jesus that guy is a complete ass!!


*HEY! *I think Delta is a great guy!!!


----------

